# Gadzooks



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)

Gadzooks The truth behind not-so-innocent phrases


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2017)

Gol durn it !

Dag-nabit !


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2017)

I went to a film with a person from India once who I didn't know very well.  It started with a segment about the Aswan Dam in Egypt.   I was so impressed with the picture on the screen, I blurted out, "Holy Cow!",  then put my hand over my mouth and turned red. Not _quite_ the same thing.

But he thought it was funny, _thank goodness _(<---there ya go ). Gadzooks would have been better.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2017)

And what about Jiminy Cricket?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2017)

"  Holy  Cow "       LOL      Nancy


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> And what about Jiminy Cricket?



According to the article in the link, any two word phrase starting with J C, is a milder form of Jesus Christ.  I Don't think that was Walt's purpose.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 12, 2017)

Gadzooks Restaurant, Phoenix, AZ






Anatomy of Gadzooks Enchiladas


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2017)

I always wondered why "bloody" is considered such a bad word in the UK.  Anybody know?


----------



## beneDictus (Jun 19, 2017)

Jiminy...WHO...?


----------



## beneDictus (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmmn...How odd...I always thought that the word ''bloody'' has always been an accepted part of the vernacular as spoken in England...An old Saxon turn of phrase...


----------



## beneDictus (Jun 19, 2017)

...At least she didn`t burst out with...''stuff me vitals''....!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Jun 21, 2017)

I started reading James Mitchner's "Caribbean" last week (very interesting, but heavy going as most of his books are).  One of the chapters dealt with how strongly forbidden the use of profanity (especially taking the Lord's name in vain) was in the rather puritanical English settlements on the islands.  Phrases such as "Ye God", "by God's Blood" and "God's Wounds" were punished by having a "B" branded on your cheek.  Those phrases were replaced, respectively, by "egad", "s'blood" and "zounds".  

I had a teacher in grade school who did not allow the use of "gosh, golly or jeez" because she said they were substitutions for "God" and "Jesus".   We didn't get to use "swell" or "lousy", either.  I'm not sure what those were supposed to stand for......


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 30, 2017)

To my understanding, "bloody" is equivalent to our "F" word. 

My late English friend Geoffrey de Helsby told me that.

HDH


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> To my understanding, "bloody" is equivalent to our "F" word.
> 
> My late English friend Geoffrey de Helsby told me that.
> 
> HDH



Yeah, I know, but how did it come to be so?  I mean it's a word in common usage, as in a bloody nose, so how did it come to be used as it is?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)

"Bloody is a commonly used expletive attributive (intensifier) in British English. It was used as an intensive since at least the 1670s. Considered "respectable" until about 1750, it was heavily tabooed during c. 1750–1920, considered equivalent to heavily obscene or profane speech. Public use continued to be seen as controversial until the 1960s, but since the later 20th century, the word has become a comparatively mild expletive or intensifier".

"After the mid 18th century until quite recently bloody used as a swear word was regarded as unprintable, probably from the mistaken belief that it implied a blasphemous reference to the blood of Christ, or that the word was an alteration of 'by Our Lady'; hence a widespread caution in using the term even in phrases, ..."


----------

